# Dennis (short film about a bodybuilder)



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

It's in Danish with English subtitles:






Deffo something not right about the geezer:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He looks like ricky hatton...

What is it supposed to portray ??


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

> Shot in Denmark, Dennis is the story of a hulking, yet shy, bodybuilder who lives with his aging mother
> 
> and desires the company of a woman not related to him. Against his controlling mother's wishes, he reaches out to a woman, and his night out is both heart-breaking and hilarious.


He's well fvcking shy alright, I would have been taking liberties with a room full of pasty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

KRS said:


> He's well fvcking shy alright, I would have been taking liberties with a room full of pasty


With a body like that l'd be walking round topless even in the fu*8ing snow !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That screams WTF.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kim Kold - more on YouTube


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Felt sorry for him seemed a lost soul!! Looked like the latest Hulk!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

He's a barrel of laughs aint he


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

How strange.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well he's a big fcuker ain't he!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

obviously aint on gear otherwise he would have been smashin all them women in that appartment lmao

Looks more like he is doin his PCT the way he is constantly on a downer lmao


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

why?? :confused1:


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

he is a beast


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

His voice goes well with his body if that makes sense :confused1:

I like how in that picture the guy in the background is mimicking his pose :laugh:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

6'4 130kg contest weight, gives hope to lanky fvckers everywhere.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Strange film. Awesome physique though and love his tattoo. Looks a mean fecker!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

KRS said:


> 6'4 130kg contest weight, gives hope to lanky fvckers everywhere.


Hell yeah, I've got him on the height but still got another 50kg odd to go haha!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Nord! - imagine him with a Viking hat and a huge claymore...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Big Nord! - imagine him with a Viking hat and a huge claymore...


Why is it fancy dress? :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Why is it fancy dress? :lol:


Prob not for him when he's out by longship, raping and pillaging...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've spent a bit of time in denmark....sounds so familiar though I don't speak a word of it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I've spent a bit of time in denmark....sounds so familiar though I don't speak a word of it


Wonder how many Danish bodybuilders sleep with their mothers.

Wonder how many bodybuilders sleep with their mothers! :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Wonder how many Danish bodybuilders sleep with their mothers.
> 
> Wonder how many bodybuilders sleep with their mothers! :confused1:


did it end with him knobbing his mum? I turned it off after he had his top off in the chicks mates apartment


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> did it end with him knobbing his mum? I turned it off after he had his top off in the chicks mates apartment


No, he just got into bed with her. I think we should be told...


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

KRS said:


> 6'4 130kg contest weight, gives hope to lanky fvckers everywhere.


Big Nasty made heavier at 5 ft 11"






:thumb:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Really enjoyed the film thanks


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

What a weird and depressing film, I doubt someone with that physique would ever be so socially isolated and actually obey his mothers weird morals at his age. "have you been drinking?" "your shirt is inside out" and then get in bed with her :confused1:

What happened when he got the tattoos, bet that didn't go down well :lol:

I wish I had a body and voice like that though, haha.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats what al be like when im older, i can 100% see it now, except i wont be sharing bed with my mother and i will have a car!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

What a random film pmsl, Wonder if mummy knew about his gear usage lol. And if he rolled over in bed he would have killed her..

He would make a great super hero charactor, something very dark about that.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

well that was just weird but he does look awsome


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

what a strange relationship he has with his mother lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I dislike the inferrence that to bodybuild - one has to be weird, seperate from normality, maladjusted or incapable of having normal relationships and hobbies. I would not have taken past in it personally


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I dislike the inferrence that to bodybuild - one has to be weird, seperate from normality, maladjusted or incapable of having normal relationships and hobbies. I would not have taken past in it personally


I didnt see it like that mate, l thought it was saying "look at the size of this monster and he's still introvert and shy "

Think it was more a confidence statement.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I didnt see it like that mate, l thought it was saying "look at the size of this monster and he's still introvert and shy "
> 
> Think it was more a confidence statement.
> 
> :thumbup1:


and sleeps with his mum?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I dislike the inferrence that to bodybuild - one has to be weird, seperate from normality, maladjusted or incapable of having normal relationships and hobbies. I would not have taken past in it personally


Yes - interesting that he should have agreed to do the film.

Not the best advert for bodybuilders, even though he appears unfortunate and a victim of derision.

Will it have any adverse effect on his reputation?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> and sleeps with his mum?


Is that not part of the whole "insecurity" thread ?

:confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - interesting that he should have agreed to do the film.
> 
> Not the best advert for bodybuilders, even though he appears unfortunate and a victim of derision.
> 
> Will it have any adverse effect on his reputation?


It was a stupid move on any bodybuiders part IMO to make it....it served no other purpose that I could see other than to show mal adjustment and peculiarity.

I prefer to show reality or positivity. That just poked fun at BB'ing perceived lifestyle IMO


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Is that not part of the whole "insecurity" thread ?
> 
> :confused1:


what are you talking about mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what are you talking about mate?


When we are kids and poorly, sad etc do we not want to sleep with our parents to feel safe and secure ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> When we are kids and poorly, sad etc do we not want to sleep with our parents to feel safe and secure ?


what has that to do with a grown man sleeping with his mother? In what culture or circumstances is that considered normal behaviour?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Displaying a man sleeping with ones mother as an adult is to elicit a feeling of revulsion surely?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what has that to do with a grown man sleeping with his mother? In what culture or circumstances is that considered normal behaviour?


Like l said in my original point, l think its showing you have this monster of a man who is shy, introvert and insecure, Despite his size. He has no social skills and is still basically a child inside.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Like l said in my original point, l think its showing you have this monster of a man who is shy, introvert and insecure,* Despite his size. He has no social skills and is still basically a child inside.*


so he's majadjusted then? Ie never matured mentaly at the rate he physically matured?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Perhaps its attempting to establish that in spite of obvious physical advancement since childhood, he has not managed to emotionally mature,and is for all intent still a child. Physical and intellectual progression are not linear,and perhaps its a message to all of us.

"I wish id spent as much time working on my relationships, As i did my physique"

Mike Mentzer.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps its attempting to establish that in spite of obvious physical advancement since childhood, he has not managed to emotionally mature,and is for all intent still a child. Physical and intellectual progression are not linear,and perhaps its a message to all of us.
> 
> "I wish id spent as much time working on my relationships, As i did my physique"
> 
> Mike Mentzer.


Yes exactly - the thing I dislike is the inference that it is not possible to perhaps look like that and be balanced happy and developed wholly....

It's like the person who wrote it is jealous of physical dvelopement and off sets it by showing there is an emotional lacking in concentrating so much effort in physicality.

Interesting - gets us thinking actually.

I just struggle to get anything positive from the film, glad some do


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Yes exactly - the thing I dislike is the inference that it is not possible to perhaps look like that and be balanced happy and developed wholly....
> 
> It's like the person who wrote it is jealous of physical dvelopement and off sets it by showing there is an emotional lacking in concentrating so much effort in physicality.
> 
> ...


*I dont see anything positive myself mate just trying to understand....*

:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I found the film pretty unsatisfying - which is probably what it's meant to be.

I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt as wanting us to have sympathy with his plight.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

He looked amazing and loved the tats.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

06:16 cracks me up.

Mother: 'you dont want to go overboard'

Dennis: *the stare of the devil*


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I cant explain exactly why but I feel disturbed after watching that


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> When we are kids and poorly, sad etc do we not want to sleep with our parents to feel safe and secure ?


No mate , sorry to break it to you but i didnt.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

corbuk said:


> No mate , sorry to break it to you but i didnt.


Lucky the world doesn't revolve around you then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

corbuk said:


> No mate , sorry to break it to you but i didnt.


I'll bet your in a minority then....

mind you your probably hard as fu*k.......you sound it...


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Why becuase i didnt want to sleep with my parents?

Hey whatever floats your boat mate.....Just dont get caught ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I'll bet your in a minority then....
> 
> mind you your probably hard as fu*k.......you sound it...


I think were getting our wires crossed.

I think Corb means he doesn't sleep with parents as an adult??

Corb, the other lads mean it's normal as a child to seek comfort from you parentds which of course it is mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't say I ever wanted to sleep with my parents either (afaicr), not to say thats wrong as all

of my kids have got in with us one time or another, either ill or just had a nightmare.

Its a bit strange a grown man sleeping with his mother granted, but I think it says something

about the person watching if it makes you think of sexual/weirder things

I agree with gemilky ie why he does it, to feel secure etc

Some Mothers don't ever see there children as anything but that, children.

Hey, its a crazy world


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Its a bit strange a grown man sleeping with his mother granted, but I think it *says something*
> 
> *
> about the person watching *if it makes you think of sexual/weirder things


That's a bit naive mate, how many options are there that you are you supposed to think?


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I concur with the view that it could perpetuate the stigma of mal-adjustment and personal under-development and that it does not show bodybuilders in a particularly positive light. That said, I would hope that most viewers wouldn't necessarily associate the character's crippling shyness and insecurity with the sport. I actually thought that he played the character really well.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> That's a bit naive mate, how many options are there that you are you supposed to think?


Well we'll agree to disagree then, I just thought poor fella, genuinely


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Well we'll agree to disagree then, I just thought poor fella, genuinely


cool, there's no right or wrong obviously in such discussions and it is interesting how each of us interperate things and only through discussion can we see each others point of views:thumbup1:

(sleeping with yur mum is not normal though tel)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> cool, there's no right or wrong obviously in such discussions and it is interesting how each of us interperate things and only through discussion can we see each others point of views:thumbup1:
> 
> *(sleeping with yur mum is not normal though tel)*


* I agree, my ex's son used to sleep with her all the time at 9 yr old and l didnt think it was acceptable even at that age. Like l say l was just giving my opinion on how l perceeved the film..*

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks very insecure. He may of built a good frame as form of protection? Then somebody took him under there wing to push his physique further. It could all just be a defence mechanism. Sounds like hes had a harsh childhood and could of affected his bond to his mother.

Felt really sorry for the bloke.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

The dancing scene in teh room full of girls got me thinking of how many bodybuilders hate when they get asked to take of their kit to be a form of entertainment? I bet its great at first but i can imagine the novelty sharp wears off when you realise your nothing but a performing monkey and the people who are staring at you have no repsect or idea of jus what you have earned and achieved. I felt quite sad for him at this point you could almost imagining him regretting his body as the girls saw him as nothing else. the last bot with sleeping with his mom was over the top, at this point we had got the idea he was insecure.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Uriel, it painted a very sad picture for a bodybuilder. It's almost like someone wants to put bodybuilders down a peg or two because they are overwhelmed at there greatness.

It's kinda just like the "oh hes on steriods" comments on youtube, they fail to mension the hundreds of hours in the gym, constant dieting and hard work.. it's just steriods thats all.

For alot of idiots, if someone is better than them at something, they must put them down or find a fault in that person.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I don't think the film is actually really making that much of a statement about bodybuilding, it's commenting on the insecurity of the character and the poor relationship with his mother. The fact that the protagonist is a bodybuilder is (imo) to show him as a hugely strong person physically, so that his obvious weakness socially is even more evident.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> I agree with Uriel, it painted a very sad picture for a bodybuilder. It's almost like someone wants to put bodybuilders down a peg or two because they are overwhelmed at there greatness.
> 
> It's kinda just like the "oh hes on steriods" comments on youtube, they fail to mension the hundreds of hours in the gym, constant dieting and hard work.. it's just steriods thats all.
> 
> For alot of idiots, if someone is better than them at something, they must put them down or find a fault in that person.


You struggle to change your appearance,then find offence, if your percieved as different? The film, as i saw it was not made to see bodybuilders in a bad light, but as i stated earlier, to highlight the void that can occur between physical and emotional development.

How else can you portray physical strength in film, without using an actor with big muscles? you cant.

It bears no relation, to "steroid " comments made on youtube.You last comment, smacks of insecurity, which is ironically one of the issues the film deals with!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> You struggle to change your appearance,then find offence, if your percieved as different? The film, as i saw it was not made to see bodybuilders in a bad light, but as i stated earlier, to highlight the void that can occur between physical and emotional development.
> 
> How else can you portray physical strength in film, without using an actor with big muscles? you cant.
> 
> It bears no relation, to "steroid " comments made on youtube.You last comment, smacks of insecurity, which is ironically one of the issues the film deals with!


essexboy, everyones opinion on the topic is as vlid as another as it is a totally subjective opinion on a subject with no finite answers. Do your self a favour and reel it in - you risk looking like a bellend IMO


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 26, 2009)

I was entertained by the short. I will not say I enjoyed it..not the purpose I feel. It was obviously a character study. Dennis was a lonely nearly broken soul whose father was demonized by the only steady force in his life, his mom.

Bodybuilding was his only vice and also this thin gripe on some resemblance of sanity as it allowed him to appear strong in the mirror and not broken as his mum had made him. He was a work in progress to his mom. As she was sick and twisted and full of hatred for all men due to her jilting by Dennis's father. Her vision of her son was only to be the loyal weakened robot his father refused to be. Helpless Dennis reaches out in a baby step toward independence and comes to realize through his social weakness that maybe he is better off with his sick and twisted mom where ridicule is at least accompanied by some sort of love as bizarre as it is. Dennis's powerful physique is his reminder of the strength he hopes is inside of him. When he trains it is not only for the Danish Championship but to break free of the life in which he has become prisoner.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

essexboy said:



> You struggle to change your appearance,then find offence, if your percieved as different?


You seem confused. If you refer to me I find it hard to see where I wrote alot of your assumed comments about myself, I wasn't offended by the film. Also.

- Where have I said I struggle to change my appearance?

- Where have I said I am percieved as different?

If you mean a general bodybuilder who "struggles" to change his appearance and then finds offence if there percieved as different then you are way off the mark because funnily enough thats exactally what some bodybuilders would want.

My point was not that someone is offended by being percieved as different but that some of society feel the need to find a negative side to bodybuilders that isn't there, due to a motive perhaps, jealousy? The film maker may have just been creating a film based on the warped views of some of society and not actually have those views himself.



essexboy said:


> it bears no relation, to "steroid " comments made on youtube.


My last commets are exactally why it is related to the uneducated youtube comments.



essexboy said:


> The film, as i saw it was not made to see bodybuilders in a bad light, but as i stated earlier, to highlight the void that can occur between physical and emotional development.


As I said earlier, I do not think that film is reality at all for anyone of that physique, not to say there is always a balance between physical and emotional development.



essexboy said:


> How else can you portray physical strength in film, without using an actor with big muscles? you cant.


I didn't mension anything about how they should portray physical strength?



essexboy said:


> You last comment, smacks of insecurity, which is ironically one of the issues the film deals with!


Are one of those idiots? My comment is reality. Are you going to tell me I am wrong and that there is no people in the world that will try and put someone down if they are doing better than them?

'Everyone is always very happy and supportive of each other?' Just like the youtube comments on hundreds of videos, all very supportive aren't they :lol:

Seen as you get personal, I must say I am fairly confident yet admit I do have some insecurities although nowhere near as much as you try to make out.  I am not a bodybuilder so I can't be related to the film, so there is no irony.

I suppose you aren't insecure about anything are you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> I suppose you aren't insecure about anything are you?


I'm guessing his underdeveloped genitals:laugh:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mullen said:


> Looks very insecure. He may of built a good frame as form of protection? Then somebody took him under there wing to push his physique further. It could all just be a defence mechanism. Sounds like hes had a harsh childhood and could of affected his bond to his mother.
> 
> Felt really sorry for the bloke.


 It was a film though mate, dont feel too bad cos it wasnt actually real :thumbup1:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Judging by these comments I think the film maker did a pretty good job!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> You seem confused. If you refer to me I find it hard to see where I wrote alot of your assumed comments about myself, I wasn't offended by the film. Also.
> 
> - Where have I said I struggle to change my appearance?
> 
> ...


As this is a BB site, i presumed (as a BB) your comments were how you felt you were percieved, as it was you who made the comment.However, your not a BB.my presumption was incorrect.

It would seem that you believe the whole reply was a personal attack, it wasnt.You made a comment, and i responded, that after all is the nature of this forum.my reference to using a BB was my interpretation of the directors decision to use a BB.It was not(as you believe) a decision made to demaen BB, in my view, but the only was of demonstrating strength.

If you mean, an i one of those idiots who, post comments attacking BB who use steroids, then the answer is no.The tone of your "youtube" remark, indicated to me, that you have difficulty dealing with other poeples perception of you.Why care what others think? its their business not yours, and really shouldnt have any effect on how you percieve yuorself.As long as you have integrity, in your life decisions, and are not ashamed of your behaviour, let those who dont understand what you do live in ignorance.

Have a nice day.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'm guessing his underdeveloped genitals:laugh:


 :lol:



Glycomann said:


> I was entertained by the short. I will not say I enjoyed it..not the purpose I feel. It was obviously a character study. Dennis was a lonely nearly broken soul whose father was demonized by the only steady force in his life, his mom.
> 
> Bodybuilding was his only vice and also this thin gripe on some resemblance of sanity as it allowed him to appear strong in the mirror and not broken as his mum had made him. He was a work in progress to his mom. As she was sick and twisted and full of hatred for all men due to her jilting by Dennis's father. Her vision of her son was only to be the loyal weakened robot his father refused to be. Helpless Dennis reaches out in a baby step toward independence and comes to realize through his social weakness that maybe he is better off with his sick and twisted mom where ridicule is at least accompanied by some sort of love as bizarre as it is. Dennis's powerful physique is his reminder of the strength he hopes is inside of him. When he trains it is not only for the Danish Championship but to break free of the life in which he has become prisoner.


Thats a pretty good view of the short film, it really does make you feel sorry for the guy doesn't it :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> You seem confused. If you refer to me I find it hard to see where I wrote alot of your assumed comments about myself, I wasn't offended by the film. Also.
> 
> - Where have I said I struggle to change my appearance?
> 
> ...





Uriel said:


> essexboy, everyones opinion on the topic is as vlid as another as it is a totally subjective opinion on a subject with no finite answers. Do your self a favour and reel it in - you risk looking like a bellend IMO


Uriel mate,I agree, that we all have valid opnions, thats why its important that we all get the opportunity to vent them.

im not about to get into an online scuffle about this,However its my (valid)opinion that the directors motives were not to make Bs appear in a negative light.i didnt realise that my opinion, was particularly inflammatory.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

AIGW said:


> It was a film though mate, dont feel too bad cos it wasnt actually real :thumbup1:


Damn got caught out there didnt I. This is worse then when my mate told me wrestling wasnt real.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mullen said:


> Damn got caught out there didnt I. This is worse then when my mate told me wrestling wasnt real.


 lol, i was a bit worried that you were goin to be upset over the festive season :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> i didnt realise that my opinion, was particularly inflammatory.


It isn't - it was just the kind of I'm right and xxxx is wrong that's all....no one can be wrong - that's the great thing about sh1tty short films


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

AIGW said:


> lol, i was a bit worried that you were goin to be upset over the festive season :beer:


Good man can sleep soundly now. :beer:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww what a sweet film, I love happy endings


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

I liked the movie, I think it was tender and shocking at the same time. The mum had some serious issues and was basically using the lack of mental development of Dennis for not being alone since the father was not there anymore.

I really do not think the girls where making fun of him, if I am with my friends having drinks and a guy like that shows up we would kill to dance with him.

And I also agree into it was not meant to put down to bodybuilders but just portraying a very strong physical person in contrast to the lack of social skills.

Denmark is very famous for doing shorts like this one, and most are really good as is this one. :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

R84 said:


> I concur with the view that it could perpetuate the stigma of mal-adjustment and personal under-development and that it does not show bodybuilders in a particularly positive light. That said, I would hope that most viewers wouldn't necessarily associate the character's crippling shyness and insecurity with the sport. * I actually thought that he played the character really well.*


I thought about his performance. Watch it again: there's really very liitle acting in it!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> I thought about his performance. Watch it again: there's really very liitle acting in it!


Morning Pat...come on, he was all moody and brooding!! However, I may well be giving him too much credit - he ain't no Laurence Olivier.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glycomann said:


> I was entertained by the short. I will not say I enjoyed it..not the purpose I feel. It was obviously a character study. Dennis was a lonely nearly broken soul whose father was demonized by the only steady force in his life, his mom.
> 
> Bodybuilding was his only vice and also this thin gripe on some resemblance of sanity as it allowed him to appear strong in the mirror and not broken as his mum had made him. He was a work in progress to his mom. As she was sick and twisted and full of hatred for all men due to her jilting by Dennis's father. Her vision of her son was only to be the loyal weakened robot his father refused to be. Helpless Dennis reaches out in a baby step toward independence and comes to realize through his social weakness that maybe he is better off with his sick and twisted mom where ridicule is at least accompanied by some sort of love as bizarre as it is. Dennis's powerful physique is his reminder of the strength he hopes is inside of him. When he trains it is not only for the Danish Championship but to break free of the life in which he has become prisoner.


Whoa! Excellent, succinct assessment of the film, I'd say! Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

R84 said:


> Morning Pat...come on, he was all moody and brooding!! However, I may well be giving him too much credit - he ain't no Laurence Olivier.


Well, acting is really the art of being someone else, and he really didn't have to be someone else, even if he had to do some things he might not in his own life, like riding a bike and getting into bed with his mother...


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Didn't you think that he conveyed that suffocating shyness really well (I am assuming that he is not so shy in reality)?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R84 said:


> Didn't you think that he conveyed that suffocating shyness really well (I am assuming that he is not so shy in reality)?


Yeah, the way he just stood there looking like a cnut.......fuking Russell Crowe better watch his job:lol: :lol:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yeah, *the way he just stood there looking like a cnut*.......fuking Russell Crowe better watch his job:lol: :lol:


It's a skill that comes with a lot of practice! :lol:


----------



## Beo (Jan 18, 2012)

Become a fan of the feature film "TEDDY BEAR" on Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/teddybearmovie

TEDDY BEAR is director Mads Matthiesens first feature film and it carries several footprints from his successful short film "Dennis"(2007), especially the intense feel of realism and the mixture of amateur actors and professionals.

The 38-year-old bodybuilder Dennis has never had a girlfriend and lives alone with his mother in a suburb of Copenhagen. When his uncle marries a girl from Thailand, Dennis decides to try his own luck on a trip to Pattaya. He knows that his mother would never accept another woman in his life, so he lies and tells her that he is going to Germany. But it isn't long before Dennis' naive picture of what love should be like get some big bruises, and he is about to lose hope when he unexpectedly meets the Thai woman Toi, and they fall in love.


----------

